# Food Safety News - 07/14/2022 Public action groups call for separate food arm at FDA to streamline food safety



## daveomak.fs (Jul 14, 2022)

Public action groups call for separate food arm at FDA to streamline food safety​By Coral Beach on Jul 14, 2022 12:06 am
Consumer groups continue to call for faster and more efficient work from FDA on a variety of topics including heavy metals in baby food and the recent outbreak of cronobacter from infant formula. The advocacy groups include Consumer Reports, STOP Foodborne illness, the Environmental Working Group, and Healthy Babies Bright Futures. During a Zoom session... Continue Reading

Recalls and outbreaks increased in Finland in 2021​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 14, 2022 12:05 am
Finland saw a rise in the number of food recalls and outbreaks in 2021, according to a report. Food recalls increased for the sixth year in a row to more than 300 this past year. The report presents findings related to food safety, official controls and monitoring programs on human food and animal feed. The... Continue Reading

Spots still open for IAFP’s Pre-meeting Workshops​By News Desk on Jul 14, 2022 12:03 am
Seats still remain for IAFP’s pre-meeting workshops and those looking to get a food safety head start can attend any one of the four workshops offered by IAFP in the days leading up to the annual meeting.  The workshops are designed for those in industry, academia, students and government. The International Association for Food Protection... Continue Reading

Numerous outbreak investigations continue under FDA’s jurisdiction​By Coral Beach on Jul 14, 2022 12:02 am
The number of patients in an outbreak of Salmonella Braenderup infections has increased from 59 to 63 in the past week A FD investigators continue to search for the source of the pathogen. A traceback investigation has begun in the investigation but the Food and Drug Administration has not revealed what food or foods are... Continue Reading

WHO seeks experts on microbial hazards​By News Desk on Jul 14, 2022 12:01 am
The World Health Organization (WHO) is looking for people with experience on risk assessment of microbiological hazards. The call comes as the Joint FAO/WHO Expert Meeting on Microbiological Risk Assessment (JEMRA) is renewing its expert roster for January 2023 to December 2027. JEMRA is an international scientific expert group run by the Food and Agriculture... Continue Reading

Big Olaf Creamery recalls all ice cream as FDA links products to ongoing Listeria outbreak ​By News Desk on Jul 13, 2022 10:28 pm
Big Olaf Creamery of Sarasota, FL is recalling all flavors and all lots of Big Olaf brand ice cream products because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. Based on epidemiological information shared by the CDC and state officials, Big Olaf may be a potential source of illness in an ongoing Listeria monocytogenes outbreak. The CDC reported... Continue Reading

Florida officials order Big Olaf Creamery to stop all activities as part of outbreak investigation​By Coral Beach on Jul 13, 2022 10:26 pm
State officials have ordered Big Olaf Creamery to stop use of processing equipment in a plant associated with a deadly outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections. The Florida Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services (FDACS) is still waiting for results of product sampling, but the evidence of Listeria in the production plant is enough for the... Continue Reading

DeLauro and Durbin introduce The Food Safety Administration Act for a move toward a single federal food safety agency​By Dan Flynn on Jul 13, 2022 01:46 pm
Food safety may have a respect problem. The President’s appointment of Jose Emilio Esteban, of California, to be Under Secretary of Agriculture for Food Safety has gone for eight months without Senate confirmation. And a capital media investigation into the deficiencies of FDA’s major food safety unit goes largely ignored by all but a handful... Continue Reading

Enoki mushrooms recalled after testing finds Listeria contamination​By News Desk on Jul 13, 2022 10:49 am
Covic International Trading Inc. is recalling Enoki Mushrooms because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency test results. The recalled product has been sold in British Columbia and Manitoba, and may have been distributed in other provinces and territories. Recalled product: Brand Product Size UPc Codes None Enoki... Continue Reading

Dog treats recalled after testing finds Salmonella​By News Desk on Jul 13, 2022 10:45 am
Stormberg Foods is recalling various sizes and batches of Beg & Barker Chicken Breast Strips Dog Treat, Billo’s Best Friend Chicken Breast Strips Dog Treat and Green Coast Pets Chicken Crisps Dog Treat products because of potential Salmonella contamination.  On July 6, 2022, the firm was notified by the North Carolina Department of Agriculture &... Continue Reading


----------

